# Pin drop help



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

I've always had issues with holding my pin on target. It always floats down and I battle to pull it back up on target and I feel it's part of my inconsistent groupings. I'm shooting in about 6" groups. Equipment is a PSE mach, Hamksea hunter pro rest, hha Tetra Max sight, Mathews flatline stabilizer. Truball index release.


Any suggestions on exercises or other equipment that can help with this? 


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

6 inch groups at 10 yards or 100 yards? Big difference.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Not enough information given but watch the GRIV Thing a Week #8 and #9, then look for the one on draw length. These can help or at least set you on the right path of discovery for your issue.


----------

